# Hair Care Video Tutorials



## Geek (May 30, 2007)

Curly Pigtails




Big Hair




Front Wet hair to done in 5 mins




Hair tutorial

source


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 30, 2007)

wow, thx can't wait to watch all these!


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 30, 2007)

thanx for doing this hun!!!!!

Already seen all these lol, have her saved on myspace lol!!!

i think she great, she also does some awsome MU


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2007)

yay ! she's great.


----------



## Sonia_K (May 31, 2007)

Those were neat.


----------



## Nicholyse (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I wish my hair was as easily fixed as yours is, lol... I guess I need to practice.


----------



## GuessWho (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting...


----------



## moon14 (Jul 4, 2007)

very nice tut thanks alot


----------



## adrianababyy (Jul 30, 2007)

awesome


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

Whoa, I would've never thought of those. No wonder my hair is boring! I'm going to try these tomorrow. I have to buy a comb first...


----------



## dolphin11211 (Aug 1, 2007)

awh these are great im def checkin out ur website thanks!!


----------



## princessmich (Aug 15, 2007)

She does amazing tutorials.


----------



## honestrinh637 (Aug 21, 2007)

awesome


----------



## DeadBeauty (Dec 14, 2007)

Perfect


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 21, 2008)

i love the big hair one. but i'm a bit scared of backcombing lol. just ends up looking a mess and all tangled urgh!


----------



## linette (Mar 24, 2008)

awesome !!!


----------



## laura9 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love her tutorials too! and the makeup tutorials are awesome, she is full of nice surprises.

Thank you for posting the videos.


----------



## petrishina (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for video, is very interesting and necessary


----------



## HairDivaInCali (Mar 30, 2008)

That's good stuff... Thanks for sharing, hun.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## jones10021 (May 1, 2008)

The video is so much fun. It's amazing how quickly the hair curls. It's definitely a lot easier than I thought. Thank you so much for this tutorial!


----------



## Adrienne (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 25, 2008)

2-minute updo (pursebuzz)


----------



## Roxie (Jul 28, 2008)

Those are really cool videos! I love that last one!


----------



## cimelleh (Aug 10, 2008)

great tutorials! Thanks!


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks for the tutorials


----------



## magosienne (Mar 6, 2009)

Bump !





Sexy librarian updo


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2009)

Bumping again. Video from Koren (enkore on YT), formal updo. I like it !


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2009)

She makes it look so easy ! Braided headband by pursebuzz


----------



## incredichele (May 5, 2009)

I love her! She is awesome!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay ! Hairstyle for long hair and cute too !


----------



## pinky girl 111 (May 24, 2010)

thank u


----------



## johnwalter (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting such great content! Its amazing!


----------



## salonspasource (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Toney Admin

I just don't have words for appraising your tutorial. Those are really excellent, mind blowing, superb. Thanks for sharing it to us. I like all your four videos, specially fourth one. The hair style which you made that is really easy and we can make it in less time. So, keep sharing....

Thanks again for it.........


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2010)

We love Elessa! (AKA Pursebuzz)


----------



## HAIRPRO (Oct 26, 2010)

I am always trying to get MORE volume. I like the idea of using a curling iron to create more lift at the roots. Great add!!!! Some texturizing  cream with that techniques might make it more solid.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 27, 2010)

One i like for adding volume to your hair, with no teasing






Link


----------



## HAIRPRO (Nov 8, 2010)

Great share. I like using Amplify Root Lifter by Matrix. It actually works if used lightly and I'm a total volume whore. Less teazing is needed with this lifter.


----------



## HAIRPRO (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's a cool tutorial on how to teaze: http://bit.ly/kandeejohnson Enjoy!


----------



## BforeverTV1 (Nov 13, 2011)

This tutorial is on how to get long hair.. that is healthier, thicker, shiner and stronger fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AllAboutMee (Nov 13, 2011)

​ *Victoria's Secret Inspired Hair Tutorial:*​ ​


----------



## WeaveWhisperer (Apr 2, 2012)

Heatless Curls Tutorial (Beach Waves)!!!!! By ME- The Weave Whisperer

New Episode Every Wednesday!


----------



## GlitterPetite (Dec 26, 2012)

All these are really helpful!!


----------



## Sumalee Choa (Nov 7, 2013)

Love the curly


----------



## Azanelly Toledo (Nov 11, 2013)

BIG Voluminous Soft/Curly waves plus a fun giveaway! Hope you guys enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RoseColored (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## RoseColored (Feb 24, 2014)

How to grow you hair long thick and healthy fast !


----------



## Kirill Kirill (Feb 25, 2014)

It's an amazing video.Thank you so much for this tutorial


----------

